# Iniciar e instalar sistema operativo con memoria USB



## ixtepan

Hola, tengo una duda, se puede instalar un sistema operativo en una memoria usb e iniciar la computadora con esta?.. muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Claro que puedes, el único limitante es que la BIOS del computador sea capas de arrancar desde el puerto USB.

Aqui te dejo una guia de cono arrancar con Linux: (www.gentoo.org)



> *LiveUSB en Gentoo Linux*
> 
> Contenido:
> 
> *1. Introducción*
> 
> *El LiveUSB*
> 
> Esta guía explica cómo crear LiveUSB en Gentoo Linux o, en otras palabras, cómo emular un CD de Instalación de Gentoo Linux usando un llavero USB. Esto es particularmente útil para instalar Gentoo Linux en portátil moderno sin lector de CD-ROM.
> 
> Aunque las instrucciones que se presentan en este documento están orientadas al CD de instalación de Gentoo Linux usando un llavero USB, deberían funcionar para cualquier dispositivo de bloques siempre y cuando ajuste los nombres de dispositivos como corresponde.
> 
> *Prerrequisitos*
> 
> Para usar LiveUSB en Gentoo Linux necesita lo siguiente:
> 
> * Un dispositivo USB que pueda arrancar (al menos de 64MB)
> * Una computadora con soporte de arranque a partir de dispositivos USB
> 
> También va a necesitar acceso a lo siguiente para crear el LiveUSB:
> 
> * Una computadora ejecutando Gentoo Linux (o alternativamente otra distribución de Linux)
> 
> *2. Preparando el llavero USB*
> 
> *Particionando el llavero*
> 
> Aviso: Estas instrucciones borrarán todos los datos del llavero USB. Asegúrese de respaldar sus datos antes.
> 
> Importante: Este COMO asume que el nodo de dispositivo /dev/sda corresponde a su llavero USB. Si tiene otros dispositivos de tipo SCSI, asegúrese de usar el nodo de dispositivo adecuado.
> 
> Cree una partición FAT32 en su llavero USB y márquela para que arranque usando fdisk. A continuación se presenta un ejemplo de esquema de particionamiento:
> 
> Listado de Código 2.1: Ejemplo de esquema de particionamiento
> 
> # fdisk -l /dev/sda
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 1048 MB, 1048313856 bytes
> 33 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1017 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 2013 * 512 = 1030656 bytes
> 
> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
> /dev/sda1   *           1        1017     1023580    b  W95 FAT32
> 
> *Creando el sistema de ficheros*
> 
> Cree un sistema de ficheros FAT32 en el llavero USB usando mkdosfs:
> 
> Listado de Código 2.2: Ejecutando mkdosfs
> 
> (Asegúrese de tener instalado sys-fs/dosfstools)
> # emerge -av sys-fs/dosfstools
> # mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sda1
> mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
> 
> *Instalando el Registro de Arranque Maestro (Master Boot Record)*
> 
> Instale el Registro de Arranque Maestro precompilado (MBR) desde syslinux en el llavero USB:
> 
> Listado de Código 2.3: Instalando el MBR
> 
> (Asegúrese de tener instalado sys-boot/syslinux-3.00 o superior)
> # emerge -av '>=sys-boot/syslinux-3*'
> # dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
> 0+1 records in
> 0+1 records out
> 
> *3. Copiando los ficheros*
> 
> *Montando el CD de instalación de Gentoo Linux*
> 
> Descargue el fichero install-x86-minimal-2005.1-r1.iso desde su servidor réplica local de Gentoo y monte la imagen ISO en /mnt/cdrom/ como se muestra a continuación:
> 
> Listado de Código 3.1: Montando la imagen del CD de instalación de Gentoo Linux
> 
> (Cree el punto de montaje /mnt/cdrom/ si es necesario)
> # mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom
> # mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 install-x86-minimal-2005.1-r1.iso /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> *Montando el LiveUSB*
> 
> Monte el llavero recién formateado en /mnt/usb/ tal como se indica abajo:
> 
> Listado de Código 3.2: Montando el llavero USB
> 
> (Cree el punto de montaje /mnt/usb/ si es necesario)
> # mkdir -p /mnt/usb
> # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/
> 
> *Copiando los ficheros*
> 
> Copie los ficheros del CD de instalación de Gentoo Linux al LiveUSB. Los ficheros necesitan ser reordenados un poco pues haremos uso del gestor de arranque syslinux en vez de isolinux:
> 
> Listado de Código 3.3: Copiando los ficheros
> 
> # cp -r /mnt/cdrom/* /mnt/usb/
> # mv /mnt/usb/isolinux/* /mnt/usb/
> # mv /mnt/usb/isolinux.cfg /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg
> # rm -rf /mnt/usb/isolinux*
> 
> (El núcleo memtest86 tiene que ser renombrado para cargarlo vía syslinux)
> # mv /mnt/usb/memtest86 /mnt/usb/memtest
> 
> Ahora puede desmontar la imagen ISO:
> 
> Listado de Código 3.4: Desmontando la imagen ISO
> 
> # umount /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> *Ajustando la configuración del gestor de arranque*
> 
> Ajuste el fichero de configuración de syslinux usando sed como se muestra más abajo. El parámetro scandelay=10 introducirá un retraso de 10 segundos antes de intentar montar el sistema de ficheros. Esto es necesario para permitir que el llavero USB se prepare al conectarlo.
> 
> Listado de Código 3.5: Ajustando los parámetros de arranque
> 
> # sed -i \
> -e "s:cdroot:cdroot scandelay=10:" \
> -e "s:kernel memtest86:kernel memtest:" \
> /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg
> 
> Nota: Considere añadir docache a los parámetros de arranque. Esto permitirá ejecutar umount /mnt/cdrom/ luego del arranque de manera que pueda desenchufar el llavero USB.
> 
> *4. Instalando un gestor de arranque*
> 
> *Desmontando el llavero*
> 
> Asegúrese de desmontar el llavero USB antes de instalar el gestor de arranque:
> 
> Listado de Código 4.1: Desmontando el llavero USB
> 
> # umount /mnt/usb/
> 
> *Instalando syslinux*
> 
> Finalmente instale el gestor de arranque syslinux en el llavero USB:
> 
> Listado de Código 4.2: Ejecutando syslinux
> 
> # syslinux /dev/sda1
> 
> Importante: Tendrá que ejecutar nuevamente syslinux /dev/sda1 cada vez que modifique el fichero syslinux.cfg para que los cambios de configuración tomen efecto.
> 
> *5. Usando el LiveUSB*
> 
> *Arranque*
> 
> Inserte el llavero USB y encienda su computadora, asegurándose que la BIOS está configurada para que el PC arranque desde el USB. Si todo va bien debería ver el prompt estándar de syslinux.
> 
> De aquí en adelante debería ser capaz de seguir las instrucciones de instalación presentes en el Manual de Gentoo.
> 
> _El contenido de este documento está registrado bajo los términos de la licencia Creative Commons - Reconocimiento / Compartir Igual_


----------



## ixtepan

muchas gracias Li-ion....

aunque no tengo mucha experiencia en linux, intentare hacer el arranque con usb siguiendo tus indicaciones, asi sirve que me meto un poco mas en ese SO.... muchas gracias por tu tiempo.....


----------



## Guest

Hola, refloto porque me pasa algo semejante, he usado un pendrive de 2Gb para montar Ubuntu 8.10 mediante uSbuntu creator, ya aproveche y le meti tambien portable apps para windows, y resulta que de primeras la virtual machine no me funciona en windows, me da error del gnome, y cuando reinicio con ubuntu cargar carga, pero no puedo ni abrir el firefox ni copiar un archivo al escritorio, me dize que no hay espacio. Tampoco puedo habilitar los efectos pese a disponer de los drivers ni me puedo bajar ningun paquete de los repositorios, basicamente no deja ni actualizar los codecs MP3.


Algun entendido me puede echar un cable?


Por algunos programas que uso me es imposible dejar windows, sin embargo para labores de esparcimiento estoy hasta la polla de fallos del sistema, peticiones de permiso de administrador, cuelges de procesos que luego no encuentras en el administrador de tareas... y para andar navegando, viendo videos o chekear el correo casi prefiero Linux, pero yevo ya una semana intentadolo y no hay forma.


----------



## sangreaztk

uSbuntu creator? te refieres al 'create a USB startup disk'?
Y luego.... que tiene que ver el Ventanas con Gnome, no te entendí chido.

.... no sé bien tu situación, pero si Ubuntu solo lo vas a utilizar en tu PC pss haz una instalación tradicional, claro sin eliminar tu otro SO, puedes tener tantos SOs como quieras.

Y si no, pss para chatear, navegar en internet, escuchar musica, etc puedes hacerlo con el LiveCD de Ubuntu.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## Guest

sangreaztk dijo:
			
		

> uSbuntu creator? te refieres al 'create a USB startup disk'?
> Y luego.... que tiene que ver el Ventanas con Gnome, no te entendí chido.
> 
> .... no sé bien tu situación, pero si Ubuntu solo lo vas a utilizar en tu PC pss haz una instalación tradicional, claro sin eliminar tu otro SO, puedes tener tantos SOs como quieras.
> 
> Y si no, pss para chatear, navegar en internet, escuchar musica, etc puedes hacerlo con el LiveCD de Ubuntu.
> 
> Buena Vibra!



uSubuntu es una aplicacion para windows que permite hacer el USB stratup disk con persistant mode desde windows y ademas montar una VM. Pero al reiniciar el portatil con el USB me da un monton de fallos.

Paso de montarlo en el HDD por cuestiones de garantia, HP no me da soporte.


----------



## elmo2

aqui te dejo un link a un buen tutorial para instalar windows xp y slax (una distro de linux) en un usb drive...

http://www.kriptopolis.org/sistema-dual-slax-bartpe-en-llave-usb

te recomiendo que uses para formatear tu usb drive con la Hp Disk Storage Format Tool para que la pc pueda arrancar desde el usb...

la encuentras en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/software-recuperador-mp3-mp4-pendrive-18341/

saludos...


----------



## sangreaztk

En el liveCD de Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, está ya la aplicación que te comente, el 'create a USB startup disk', te sugiero que pruebes mejor con esa herramienta.

Buena Vibra!

Edito: la encuentras en 'Sistema' --> 'Administración' --> 'create a USB startup disk'


----------



## Guest

sangreaztk dijo:
			
		

> En el liveCD de Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, está ya la aplicación que te comente, el 'create a USB startup disk', te sugiero que pruebes mejor con esa herramienta.
> 
> Buena Vibra!
> 
> Edito: la encuentras en 'Sistema' --> 'Administración' --> 'create a USB startup disk'



Siesque ubuntu no me arranca ni desde live, bueno, si arranca, pero va a pedos y no inicia casi ninguna aplicacion, lo que dizes ya esta intentado. De todas formas provare lo que dize elmo2. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## sangreaztk

chale! que mal pex que no jale chido el LiveCD, no dices las características de tu portátil, pero si es por falta de recursos prueba con Xubuntu (es ubuntu pero con Xfce y NO! Gnome).
No has hecho una instalación tradicional? osease en una partición? es comprensible que vaya mucho mas lento desde un CD que desde el HD.
Y si ninguna de las dos opciones anteriores funca, trata de usar el liveCD pero con diferentes parámetros-opciones- inicialo con 'pci=noacpi' o con 'noapic'. A veces esas cosas funcionan.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## emdj PT10

En relación a la primera pregunta..

Si, se puede instalar un sistema operativo por medio de una memoria USb, pero esta debe ser booteable y no habrá problemas si utilizas el programa "HP_USB_Boot_Utility".

Lo que dice Andres Cuenca te lo puedo resumir en algunos pasos.

1.- debes tener los archivos del sistema operativo en una carpeta aparte (todos dentro).
2.- ejecutas el programa que te mencioné anteriormente y sigues los pasos para guardar los archivos del sistema operativo(los de instalación) en la memoria USB (te va a pedir que la formates en el proceso). por tal razon debes guardar los datos que tengas en la memoria en otro lugar. 

3.- Ya terminado debes entrar al SETUP o BIOS de la pc a la que quieres instalar el sistema operativo y en la opción de bootear seleccionas puerto USB (eso depende la las placas). puedes entrar en él presionando f8 o delete al inicio.

y listo reinicias con la memoria conectada y empezará la instalación.


----------



## Guest

emdj PT10 dijo:
			
		

> En relación a la primera pregunta..
> 
> Si, se puede instalar un sistema operativo por medio de una memoria USb, pero esta debe ser booteable y no habrá problemas si utilizas el programa "HP_USB_Boot_Utility".
> 
> Lo que dice Andres Cuenca te lo puedo resumir en algunos pasos.
> 
> 1.- debes tener los archivos del sistema operativo en una carpeta aparte (todos dentro).
> 2.- ejecutas el programa que te mencioné anteriormente y sigues los pasos para guardar los archivos del sistema operativo(los de instalación) en la memoria USB (te va a pedir que la formates en el proceso). por tal razon debes guardar los datos que tengas en la memoria en otro lugar.
> 
> 3.- Ya terminado debes entrar al SETUP o BIOS de la pc a la que quieres instalar el sistema operativo y en la opción de bootear seleccionas puerto USB (eso depende la las placas). puedes entrar en él presionando f8 o delete al inicio.
> 
> y listo reinicias con la memoria conectada y empezará la instalación.



Eso ya esta probado con el uSubuntu, menos el uso del HP_USB_Boot_Utility ya hize todo lo que dizes. La movida es que tengo montado ya el Geekmenu para las portable apps y la Virtual Machine, que en mi portatil (HP Pavilion entretainment dv6700) no va pero ya lo pobe en otro PC aun peor y mas desastroso y curiosamente la VM funciono perfecta, el otro dia arranque copn el live CD y no me conectaba la red wifi, decia clave incorrecta, reinicie y fue perfecto   , y lo que no quiero es volver a instalarlo todo cuando se que la instalacion de ubuntu esta bien echa, hasta chekee errores desde ubuntu. No se, creo que a mi ordenador le dan cosas rarras a veces.


----------

